# Amazing looking early lever coffee machine!



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Saw this beautiful looking thing on Facebook Marketplace. Pickup Aylesbury.

Never seen anything like it! I'd be interested to hear if anyone knows anything about it.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/319374385875522/


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Actually just found this. It's Hungarian!

https://www.bukowskis.com/en/lots/751714-espressomaskin-femfeldolgozo-budapest-ungern-1900-talets-senare-halft


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

You could try contacting Gabor Laczkó ( https://www.naked-portafilter.com/welcome/), a very knowledgeable Hungarian coffee roaster & espresso machine collector. He might know something about this machine.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Deidre said:


> You could try contacting Gabor Laczkó ( https://www.naked-portafilter.com/welcome/), a very knowledgeable Hungarian coffee roaster & espresso machine collector. He might know something about this machine.


Sounds like an interesting fellah!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

That one in Aylesbury was about 120 miles from me. You can guess how I know.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

That's... ummmm.... that's really.... errrrr..... what's the word.... errrr..... FUGLY.... yep that's it really FUGLY!!!

NB MrsD is really into retro, mid-century stylee.... and she thinks it's FUGLY!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Can't disagree, but it's also a bit querky.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I love it's lada-esque charm tbh.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Blue_Cafe said:


> I love it's lada-esque charm tbh.


 More Trabant I'd say.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@DRAXXMENVONE - I'm a bit conflicted as I do like atomic age design, it looks like the strange offspring of a Cadillac and a lever coffee machine. 🤔

Quite curious about why they made it so big and what all the dead space is there for, especially as it doesn't even have a steam wand from what I can see.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

The chrome bezel to the RHS surrounds a sight glass for the water level. It's quite heavy, more weight than a Europiccola, unless that was full of water when I collected it.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@AndyDClements - Is it in working order, if you do a refurb on it I would definitely be interested to see how it's put together in terms of the design?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't know whether it's in working order. To put it in context, it has the old round 3-in UK plug, the sort that were not fused within the plug itself, the fuse acted as one of the plug terminals (the live one), I recall those round pin ones as being the old part of my Grandparent's house in the early 70s, so if it has been used it's a place that's not been re-wired for 50 years, more likely just not used for that long.

It will get a strip and refurb, as long as I can get the parts (hoping things like piston seals are common to Pavoni or something. Gaskets I can make if necessary.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Can you PLEASE do a running blog on this!

I love this stuff


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

AndyDClements said:


> Don't know whether it's in working order. To put it in context, it has the old round 3-in UK plug, the sort that were not fused within the plug itself, the fuse acted as one of the plug terminals (the live one), I recall those round pin ones as being the old part of my Grandparent's house in the early 70s, so if it has been used it's a place that's not been re-wired for 50 years, more likely just not used for that long.
> 
> It will get a strip and refurb, as long as I can get the parts (hoping things like piston seals are common to Pavoni or something. Gaskets I can make if necessary.


 I remember the round pin plugs quite clearly but never seen one with fused pin


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can you remove the case and give us a taster of what is inside ---PLEEEEEEASE


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

AndyDClements said:


> Don't know whether it's in working order. To put it in context, it has the old round 3-in UK plug, the sort that were not fused within the plug itself, the fuse acted as one of the plug terminals (the live one), I recall those round pin ones as being the old part of my Grandparent's house in the early 70s, so if it has been used it's a place that's not been re-wired for 50 years, more likely just not used for that long.
> 
> It will get a strip and refurb, as long as I can get the parts (hoping things like piston seals are common to Pavoni or something. Gaskets I can make if necessary.


 I grew up with round pin 5A nd 15A sockets and I've never seen a fused pin one in a domestic environment. The only place I did see them was on ancient BBC equipment. I would check it out very carefully before attempting to power it up.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

No pics yet (I had to ask a group of people the other day how to switch between the camera on the front of my phone, to the one on the rear. That gives an idea of how frequently I take pictures.

The plug is a Dorman Smith M692 Fused plug. https://www.flameport.com/electric_museum/plugs_other_13A/dorman_smith_13A_ring_main_plug.cs4

The centre section of the machine is pretty much the boiler.

The right hand side is a sight glass for water level

The left hand side is the element & electrical connections.

The head is a lever-controlled valve with three pipes. The lever is attached to the side of the group head but is cranked so that the handle is in the middle.

I'd left the machine in the car, the paint is now sticky due to the heat, it looks to be original paint ) same colour inside sections as out allowing for fading.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm really excited to see this thing opened up and hopefully resurrected. Glad someone here bought it!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Cannot for the life of me remember why but I still have one of those screw in fuses!


----------



## Custodian (Jul 29, 2020)

This looks absolutely fascinating. I was so tempted but whilst I was formulating my strategy to persuade SWMBO that it was a good buy, it had been snapped up. I spent a bit of time in Hungary a while back but I can't remember seeing anything with a family resemblance to this machine.

good luck. Please keep us updated on getting it to make coffee!


----------

